# DIY Filter?



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

can any one tell me if i can use this for my external filter? and how do i make this? 









here my diagram


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe you can as long as its water tight.Many use an internal power head for the motor,and use silicon tubing.• View topic - DIY Mini Canister Filter one writeup,and a few links to a few more.I have not made any myself but they seem pretty neat.I was going to make one for my five gallon,and may still, but that depends on if I get what I need.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

What are you planning on using as a pump?
Technically you don't need one, as you can go real old school and make it an overflow with siphon return. But those tend not to het good mid and low level water filtration.
As mentioned above there are many DYI links, to go by.
But that container could work just fine.
For the Time and money... You can easily buy really good jebo canister filters on eBay for $40 to $60 bucks. There is a store called NewWave I've bought from them direct good people.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have those kind of containers. Not so sure how they would work, but they may.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> What are you planning on using as a pump?
> Technically you don't need one, as you can go real old school and make it an overflow with siphon return. But those tend not to het good mid and low level water filtration.
> As mentioned above there are many DYI links, to go by.
> But that container could work just fine.
> For the Time and money... You can easily buy really good jebo canister filters on eBay for $40 to $60 bucks. There is a store called NewWave I've bought from them direct good people.


i am going to use a Marineland Maxi Jet Power Head Pump....


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well that should work. 
This is for a 10gl tank? I missed that on your drawing the first time, seems like a bunch of work for a small tank.
Did you find and understandable DYI to make your filter?
I'll be happy to answer any questions about the build as they arise.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> Well that should work.
> This is for a 10gl tank? I missed that on your drawing the first time, seems like a bunch of work for a small tank.
> Did you find and understandable DYI to make your filter?
> I'll be happy to answer any questions about the build as they arise.


ok and yeah it for a 12gallon. pmed *thumbsup thanx


----------

